# Info par produktiem >  tumba 30gd-2

## juris90

ka jus domajiet subam var izmantot sho tumbu vai ne?kadi plusi un minusi?

----------


## Mairis

30GD gadiijuma nebija S-90 basinieks?????

----------


## juris90

bija

----------


## Mairis

Subim shii tumba buus kaa radiita, jo ne velti RRR ir subi ar shiem skaljrunjiem!

----------

